# Explosion in Chelsea, NYC



## SpitfireV (Sep 17, 2016)

Explosion rocks New York

No one dead thankfully. Linked to the NJ incident? Impossible to tell at this point but suspicious timing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 17, 2016)

Washington Post reporting dozens injured.


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2016)

No deaths, some footage of a guy putting something in a dumpster...tamping?


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm on my celly at work, so I'll post pix when I get home, but it's my understanding that there were pressure cookerS found that had not yet functioned for whatever reason. No exact number was given, but a picture was included in the article. Not the greatest pic on my tiny screen, but the person(s) involved meant business.

ETA: It looks like only a second one was found. And here's a pic of the device.


----------



## CQB (Sep 18, 2016)

Yep, that's a second one they found a few blocks away in Chelsea.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2016)

CQB said:


> Yep, that's a second one they found a few blocks away in Chelsea.



When I first found that article, it was an undisclosed quantity. I'm happy that there was only the second one. Plenty of solid evidence with that item. I'd love to get my hands on it.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 18, 2016)

Pressure cooker would likely imply ISIS or AQ too since they tout them in their publications.

Thanks for the pic too RK.


----------



## Brill (Sep 18, 2016)

Hope our NYC-based SS members and family are safe & sound.

How did the Mayor's office determine it wasn't terrorism?


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 18, 2016)

lindy said:


> Hope our NYC-based SS members and family are safe & sound.
> 
> How did the Mayor's office determine it wasn't terrorism?



Because it wasn't a disgruntled white boy from Alabama bitching about his Confederate battle flag. /sarc

In all honesty, I don't know. I'd love to see the work up on the found item, especially the main charge. I'm wondering if it's the same stuff as what took ol' boy's foot off in Central Park earlier this summer.


----------



## pardus (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been waiting for this.
Amateurish, home grown I'm sure.
I'm wondering if this is linked to the NJ device and to the pipe bomb that went off in Central Park a while back.
NYC is a prime target, I'm surprised we haven't seen a lot more, and a lot worse.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 18, 2016)

All good here on the Upper West Side. 

Yes, I'm surprised there haven't been more incidents like this. When people are afraid to walk down the sidewalk for fear a bomb could be in a garbage can or under the seats of a crowded subway train - that's true terrorism imo.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> All good here on the Upper West Side.
> 
> Yes, I'm surprised there haven't been more incidents like this. When people are afraid to walk down the sidewalk for fear a bomb could be in a garbage can or under the seats of a crowded subway train - that's true terrorism imo.



 It's just a matter of time before the COWARDS get there. We seem to have forgotten 9/11. Remember the rage then, the surge of Nationalism? Today we see some NFL players openly dishonoring our National Anthem. Are some just too stupid to see what is happening?


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 18, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> All good here on the Upper West Side.


Same.

We got lucky yesterday.  No fatalities, and the wounded are reportedly out of the hospital already.  It could've been really bad, but we caught a break this time.


----------



## CQB (Sep 19, 2016)

As Da'esh shrinks these will continue for a bit. It's the weaponisation of everyday life & it's pretty hard to stop, CT wise.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2016)

Douchebag is ID'd, naturalized Afghani...

Police ID possible suspect in Manhattan bombing, search N.J. apartment


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2016)

And then there's this, I haven't seen anymore on these arrests.

Arrests Made In NYC Bombing, Additional Bombs Located At Train Station


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2016)

I wonder if these guys are connected to that Central Park IED a while ago that blew off that kid's foot. That might've been a test-device.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2016)

Going after West Point now?

West Point on lockdown following report of bombing suspect inside


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 19, 2016)

The way that the NYPD found secondary devices was basically peak New York
Thieves Helped Crack the Chelsea Bombing Case, Sources Say


> In two separate cases, thieves snatching bags from city streets and train stations inadvertently helped law enforcement get the upper hand in an ongoing bomb spree that's hurt dozens of people and spans both sides of the Hudson River, sources said.



Thanks, thieves!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2016)

Suspect in custody!!

Ahmad Rahami in Custody After Shootout with Police in NJ


----------



## Salt USMC (Sep 19, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Suspect in custody!!
> 
> Ahmad Rahami in Custody After Shootout with Police in NJ


Was just coming in to post this.

This case has all of the makings of a buddy cop movie.  Terror in NYC (and Jersey), nobody hurt but there's a national manhunt!  After cornering the suspect, police get into an epic gun battle.  One cop hit, but he took it on the vest so he's okay!  Suspect wounded by highly accurate shooting.  Cop is said to have remarked "I'm gettin' too old for this shit..."


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 19, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Suspect in custody!!
> 
> Ahmad Rahami in Custody After Shootout with Police in NJ


Suspect dead would have been better.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 19, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Suspect in custody!!
> 
> Ahmad Rahami in Custody After Shootout with Police in NJ



Great news!!  There was some great police work done here. I'm glad he did not get his promised virgins.

Let's hope this coward gives up a few names. Great work NYPD!


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I wonder if these guys are connected to that Central Park IED a while ago that blew off that kid's foot. That might've been a test-device.



Not a test device, per sé. Rather, a possible test run of the main charge. The explosive material in the Central Park bomb was determined to be TATP, a ridiculously powerful, notoriously sensitive peroxide-based explosive (most peroxide based explosives pack quite a kick). It was sensitive enough that the act of stepping directly on the charge provided enough heat, shock, and friction to cause the high order detonation. No detonators were found because none were needed. 

I haven't heard anything official yet about what the main charges were in any of the specimens recovered. However, at the Elizabeth station, someone said they smelled gunpowder when the one pipe bomb went off during the robot interrogation. It could be that he only had enough TATP for one or two devices, or he could have stayed away from TATP altogether in favor of a less sensitive main charge. There's a number of possibilities when you don't know what the evidence has indicated so far. 

I have to give a lot of credit to my LEO EOD brothers and sisters. Lots of solid work involved, with no loss of life (except maybe the robot). From the RSPs, to site and evidence exploitation, everyone came together so that the LEO's could bag this asshole. They've earned their beer tonight!


----------



## 104TN (Sep 19, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Suspect in custody!!
> 
> Ahmad Rahami in Custody After Shootout with Police in NJ


@DA SWO Hate?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 19, 2016)

rick said:


> @DA SWO Hate?



He said his piece. It's that the guy is still alive.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 19, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> Not a test device, per sé. Rather, a possible test run of the main charge. The explosive material in the Central Park bomb was determined to be TATP, a ridiculously powerful, notoriously sensitive peroxide-based explosive (most peroxide based explosives pack quite a kick). It was sensitive enough that the act of stepping directly on the charge provided enough heat, shock, and friction to cause the high order detonation. No detonators were found because none were needed.
> 
> I haven't heard anything official yet about what the main charges were in any of the specimens recovered. However, at the Elizabeth station, someone said they smelled gunpowder when the one pipe bomb went off during the robot interrogation. It could be that he only had enough TATP for one or two devices, or he could have stayed away from TATP altogether in favor of a less sensitive main charge. There's a number of possibilities when you don't know what the evidence has indicated so far.
> 
> I have to give a lot of credit to my LEO EOD brothers and sisters. Lots of solid work involved, with no loss of life (except maybe the robot). From the RSPs, to site and evidence exploitation, everyone came together so that the LEO's could bag this asshole. They've earned their beer tonight!




Thanks RK. Your expertise greatly appreciated in these matters.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (Sep 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> View attachment 16661



If your family business was fried chicken, you'd be a fat ass as well.  lol


----------



## Brill (Sep 21, 2016)

Interesting that the Federal indictment took info about AQ leaders DIRECTLY from his notebook but left out Adnani and IS.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 21, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Going after West Point now?
> 
> West Point on lockdown following report of bombing suspect inside


This was a false alarm.  Someone saw someone with a beard, who looked like someone who may have been a terrorist.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 21, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> This was a false alarm.  Someone saw someone with a beard, who looked like someone who may have been a terrorist.



I have a feeling there's going to be more of these.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 22, 2016)

For those that want to read it....here is the link to the complaint affidavit, and arrest warrant.

https://www.justice.gov/opa/file/894491/download


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> For those that want to read it....here is the link to the complaint affidavit, and arrest warrant.
> 
> https://www.justice.gov/opa/file/894491/download



Nice find. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Stelthy (Sep 22, 2016)

I definitely remember that happening the day before the 4th of July that same week there was absolutely no updates on any social media or on the news so could have been the same person who knows weeks later I went to Central Park and didn't see any security or patrolling going on around there.


----------

